# Samsung S2 1TB Portable HDD is Read-Only on my Mac.



## Ravetron (Sep 16, 2012)

I own a Samsung S2 1TB Portable HDD, it works fine on mi PC system, but when I connect it to my Mac (OS X, Dual Core Intel Xeon), it appears as a Read-Only HDD and cannot write to it, can only read. It has been this way since I bought it, and could never get it to work, I tried searching for drivers for it on the Samsung webpage but never found any.Any help??? :sad:


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

What file system does the drive use?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It's because the drive is formatted as NTFS, which the Mac can only read. To use it for the Mac, it needs to be reformatted. If you want to use it with Windows too, it needs to be FAT32.


----------

